

Worried about Battery in Samsung's Galaxy S6 Edge? Try the Nexus 6 - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2971871/smartphones/samsung-galaxy-s6-review-edge-battery-issues-nexus-6.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
Six months into owning a Nexus 6, I'm feeling lucky I chose it. The complaints
about the battery life of the Samsung Galaxy S6 and S6 Edge, which can be
found at the Next Web and Android Central, inspired my gratitude to this
massive hunk of glass, polycarbonate, and metal frame. Now that the bloom of
newness has past, I've been taking the Nexus 6's battery for granted, just
expecting this phablet to perform.

